# Buckboard Color



## magnum3672 (Jul 14, 2011)

Sorry about the repost (I couldn't figure out how to delete a thread) but this forum fits my inquiry better

I put my buckboard bacon in the cure last saturday morning (10 o'clock EST about) so today I flipped em over.  I'm wondering if either A. My containers were too small or B. I put the wrong amount of cure or didn't coat the bacon enough with the cure.  I'm wondering this because when they got flipped the bottoms were nice'n pink in some areas and in others they were the standard purpley gray sort of refrigerated meat color.

I don't have pics but my description should suffice I think.  Let me know if I did something wrong or am being paranoid.

This is my first bacon/cure attempt

Thanks for your help!


----------



## alelover (Jul 15, 2011)

You need to flip them twice a day. Not flipping it for 6 days it probably didn't cure evenly. Don't really know what effect this will have on the final product. Someone who knows will be along I'm sure.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 15, 2011)

alelover said:


> You need to flip them twice a day. Not flipping it for 6 days it probably didn't cure evenly. Don't really know what effect this will have on the final product. Someone who knows will be along I'm sure.


Actually if you're going to try to do something about not flipping them for 6 days, the thing to do would be to only flip it once, to give the other side equal time. That is what Hi Mt wants, and since the first half of the curing time was done their way, I guess the second half should be too, even though most of us think that is wrong. (Most of us flip it every day)

Bear


----------



## meateater (Jul 15, 2011)

I flip them everyday, I feel it helps.


----------



## chadinclw (Jul 22, 2011)

I flip every day or two. I do this to check on the process since I've "forgotten" about some things and screwed up curing an marinating stuff in the past. Life certainly has a way of getting in the way! You should be OK since, as has been pointed out, your curing this by the directions with the Hi Mountain product. 

Disclaimer: I'm using Hi Mountain cure now, but I have been massaging and turning about every day.


----------

